# When slingshot become a useful anti-riot weapon,security forces practice more.



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

So many people in uniform love slingshot,lol.I was shocked by this video--


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Once again, "What was once Old is now again New."

This was once a standard maneuver for ranked Bowyers. It was the machine gun of its day. This is the non lethal iteration.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Interesting I can see goverment giving slingshots to forces to either save money or to forces that are new that they don't trust yet to have firearms


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey SimpleShot has the Halloween Orange and Black edition of the Scout on sale for $31.00. Bet that would look nifty with a whole P.D. decked out with Halloween slingshots. And besides, as pointed out in the forum the Scout is the only slingshot that can be trusted for new slingshot shooters.

Most law enforcement agencies have a standard issue weapon and guidelines on what personally owned weapons an officer is allowed to carry. Wonder what the agency guidelines are for slingshots?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think it would be cool if they used paint balls. After things were under control the people with paint on them could be rounded up and taken to jail. What do ya think?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> I think it would be cool if they used paint balls. After things were under control the people with paint on them could be rounded up and taken to jail. What do ya think?


 good idea it would work my guess is unless They are trying to save money they will use paintball gun or rubber bullets instead .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hey SimpleShot has the Halloween Orange and Black edition of the Scout on sale for $31.00. Bet that would look nifty with a whole P.D. decked out with Halloween slingshots. And besides, as pointed out in the forum the Scout is the only slingshot that can be trusted for new slingshot shooters.


Another great post JR.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

"The only slingshot that can be trusted by new slingshot users" what a whopper of a comment! Have a look on YouTube a guy from the forum gets a fork hit and half the scout fires off up the tree and the other half stays attached to his trusty lanyard! Not that I'm saying there not good or trustworthy but I'm pretty sure there are a hell of alot more reliable out there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

UKprelude, Jolly is just being belligerent again. He does all he can to bash SS and the Scout.
As a "deep thinker," Jolly, you should realize it's just a common, user-friendly sling shot that people enjoy and so, recommend. It's not a PP: get over it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Come on guys . Lets get back to the original intended topic . The many uses of a sling shot . In this instance the shooting of people for riot control using GZK power ! :shocked:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Come on guys . Lets get back to the original intended topic . The many uses of a slingshot . In this instance the shooting of people for riot control using GZK power ! :shocked:


I smell a bunch of IOD (injured on duty) claims in their future.....no Eye Protection!

Avery cool video. They were almost robotic in their shooting.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I could see some pepper balls being shot by riot control officers.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

100% thought that would have been first and foremost for the officers!? I'm curious to see what kind of frame and band set up would be classed as "regulation standard" for them. They should come on the forum for some tips haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> 100% thought that would have been first and foremost for the officers!? I'm curious to see what kind of frame and band set up would be classed as "regulation standard" for them. They should come on the forum for some tips haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I wonder about their setups too. Dankung, probably?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

To be a wet blanket. Surely the forum does not condone the use of SS on people? Even if its the police ;-P

As a deterrent think Orange is a good colour.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> To be a wet blanket. Surely the forum does not condone the use of SS on people? Even if its the police ;-P
> 
> As a deterrent think Orange is a good colour.


I don't think that anyone is endorsing the use of shooters on people. This is a less lethal alternative for a specific situation. Being as the concern for most things we think of as rights does not loom big there, this should be seen as a positive step forward. :twocents:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flipgun - I know. This one bends the forum rules a little...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Flipgun - I know. This one bends the forum rules a little...


We overlook a lot of minor rule bending. In this case no one was shooting at people, though obviously, the Police were being trained to do so.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> "The only slingshot that can be trusted by new slingshot users" what a whopper of a comment! Have a look on YouTube a guy from the forum gets a fork hit and half the scout fires off up the tree and the other half stays attached to his trusty lanyard! Not that I'm saying there not good or trustworthy but I'm pretty sure there are a **** of alot more reliable out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Whoops, I haven't seen that video. I'll spend some time looking for it. My first shot with the Scout did not result in a fork hit but one of the flip clips almost made it to the catch trap. It does shoot kinda nice but with every shot I'm wondering if something is going to break or come flying off. Glad to know I'm not the only one on the forum who acknowledges that the Scout is not the one and only cure all slingshot available. Thanks for the post. I know I'll take some heat for agreeing with you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > "The only slingshot that can be trusted by new slingshot users" what a whopper of a comment! Have a look on YouTube a guy from the forum gets a fork hit and half the scout fires off up the tree and the other half stays attached to his trusty lanyard! Not that I'm saying there not good or trustworthy but I'm pretty sure there are a **** of alot more reliable out there.
> ...


Been trying to locate the Scout fork hit video on you tube. I come up with 46,000 results. How about sharing a link with us?


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Ukprelude said:
> ...


I trawled through alot of vids aswell and couldn't find it either, it was about a year and a half ago when I was looking to buy my first scout and stumbled across it when looking at reviews. In all fairness the vid didn't put me off I still went and bought one anyway haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a past topic ? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42603-ocularis-vs-scout-fork-width/


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw a Gamekeeper John video of him busting up a few Chinese frames by putting them in a vice and shooting at them, hitting them with a hammer etc. They didn't even hold up to putting a rope around the forks and giving them a good strong pull. Wonder how the Scout would hold up to such torture after seeing this picture.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Whoa....I would not purchase a Scout after seeing that break. Really not something for a beginner prone to fork hits. That could do someone some serious damage....the lanyard probably saved a face hit.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I was very impressed with the Chinese Reaction Force handling of the slingshots. They obviously have practiced quite a bit to be that coordinated in their presentation and firing of the slingshots. Carrying paintballs for marking and balls filled with pepper spray for attitude adjustment and possibly hard rubber for getting someones attention.

I think it would make a good team match at tournaments. Say two man teams shooting at cardboard with clay shotgun targets mounted. First team to break all the targets wins. You could even throw in some balloons filled with water as a tie breaker.

No one is saying anything about violating forum rules. Only playing games.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Once again, "What was once Old is now again New."
> 
> This was once a standard maneuver for ranked Bowyers. It was the machine gun of its day. This is the non lethal iteration.


*This was also a standard tactic in 18th century warfare ,from the American revolution to the Napoleonic wars and it's a tactic known as volley fire . It's been used before firearms were were invented and was employed up until the WW1 when machine guns and tanks were introduced to the battlefield .*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:2922]




  








serveimage (3)




__
crypter27


__
Oct 23, 2017











  








serveimage (4)




__
crypter27


__
Oct 23, 2017











  








serveimage (5)




__
crypter27


__
Oct 23, 2017











  








serveimage (7)




__
crypter27


__
Oct 23, 2017











  








serveimage (8)




__
crypter27


__
Oct 23, 2017


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Whoa....I would not purchase a Scout after seeing that break. Really not something for a beginner prone to fork hits. That could do someone some serious damage....the lanyard probably saved a face hit.


*This is why I prefer to shoot my own homemade slingshots ,I can decide on how strong the frame is going to be and If I make a mistake in slingshot quality . I can just go back to the drawing board and make a better version ,trial and error is partly how I learned how to make slingshots along with the internet and my grandpa.*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

crypter27 said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa....I would not purchase a Scout after seeing that break. Really not something for a beginner prone to fork hits. That could do someone some serious damage....the lanyard probably saved a face hit.
> ...


Really makes me appreciate my Alley Cat which I know it cannot break. It would be even better made from stainless steel. The OOak Forge slingshots are also cut aluminum and have a metal no tie band attachment. I seriously doubt that the cast aluminum slingshots will bust in two. I feel totally safe shooting the cast slingshot I got from Bill Hays. Seems like the Alley Cat or the Beaver would be a better first time slingshot than the scout. The Alley Cat is what I started with and I still enjoy shooting it.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've ordered a Custom titanium sling from Dankung and I'll band it with light tubes and shoot BB's with it. I'm feeling very safe.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I've ordered a Custom titanium sling from Dankung and I'll band it with light tubes and shoot BB's with it. I'm feeling very safe.


I'd like to see it when it arrives!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

A shooter named NZ Looper posted a picture of one on a current thread on collecting Dankung Slingshots.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

What's amazing to me is how much the Chinese in general, and I'm sure specifically this platoon has changed shooting styles over the last few years... Having gone from almost exclusively looped tubes and a short draw with a flip on release... to flatbands tied outside the forks shooting through the forks and a 3/4 butterfly draw for most... kind of reminds me of someone, now who is it I wonder?!?! 

Seriously though, we've had some kind of influence on the World's shooters in a very short time... time to pat ourselves on the back, just a little...

They're shooting almost identically to what I show on this video:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> What's amazing to me is how much the Chinese in general, and I'm sure specifically this platoon has changed shooting styles over the last few years... Having gone from almost exclusively looped tubes and a short draw with a flip on release... to flatbands tied outside the forks shooting through the forks and a 3/4 butterfly draw for most... kind of reminds me of someone, now who is it I wonder?!?!
> 
> Seriously though, we've had some kind of influence on the World's shooters in a very short time... time to pat ourselves on the back, just a little...
> 
> They're shooting almost identically to what I show on this video:


The Chinese have an ancient civilization and they are very good cooks but they are always willing to pick up new techniques from around the world, especially when they have a well made "how to" film to study.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I agree ,there are good models out there but I always found it cheaper to make my own.


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Boys & Girls here is my DK's Custom Ti Slingshot collection, from left to right..1) DK Ergonomic Dancing 8mm 440c @ 190g, 2) DK Custom 10mm Ti Palm Thunder @ 130g, 3) DK Custom 10mm Ti Pocket Thunder @ 140g and 4) Aliexpress Cold Bend Traditional Slingshot 12mm 304 SS @ 320g. As the size and materials they are made with i do not feel any one will be able to break any one of them any time soon..


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Here's mine brother! *





  








Heavy Metal Scrapper 2




__
crypter27


__
Oct 11, 2016











  








WIN 20150413 055813




__
crypter27


__
Apr 14, 2015











  








IMG 0532




__
crypter27


__
Apr 1, 2015


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

crypter27 said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > crypter27 said:
> ...


I agree with your statement that it is cheaper and more fun to make your own slingshots. In fact, it was your comment that inspired me to come up with The Big Iron made from 1/4" flat plate steel or aluminum. It won't break guaranteed. I do enjoy shooting slingshots made by others...if they have an appearance of safe, but as the picture of the broken Scout indicates one can't always be so sure. Which is why I put the Chinese Scout HDPE clone through such a severe stress test before considering it safe to shoot. I do have a few favorites that I shoot well that I would like to have cut out of flat plate steel or aluminum and use them rather than the originals.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video, I would just like them to pan the camera to the left a little bit so we can see the untouched soda can with all the hits around it! Lol Just kidding!


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

In WW 1 my Grandfather was in France involved in trench warfare with the German forces. Their trenches were about 100 yards apart. My Grandfather made slingshots and lobbed pebbles into the German trenches. Kept the Germans awake during the night. The Germans thought Americans were slipping around their trenches. (He was a Georgia Farm boy with time on his hands)


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I think it would be cool if they used paint balls. After things were under control the people with paint on them could be rounded up and taken to jail. What do ya think?


I think I'd rather not go, that's what I think. :devil:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I think a slingshot would be pretty handy on a battlefield. You may not use it often but when you need to make a noise to distract a bad guy or some such thing a slingshot is perfect. It's small, lite, and packs away easily while offering opportunities that nothing else does. Everyone and his brother carries a tomahawk now days...why not a slingshot?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

A few years... maybe a couple of decades... back I was watching a late night show where the premise was nonlethal crowd control items being tested on a professional tester. Pepper spray had s noteable effect. Tasers were described verbally as moderately effective by him. Glue foam was no good and could harm someone's ability to breath in a crowd. But the immediate drop to the floor and tear of his shirt effect of the stank pellets was imprinted in my mind.

Paint balls in slingshots is what reminded me of it. They used a labratory designer frangrance in paint balls... the 7 most sickening odors known to man. The ideal that paint or ink could mark a rioter is good. But the smell dispersed the crowds and marked the ring leaders... who would need a chemical agent to counter the stank. Also a dog could find them any where. A good bloodhound could track them over 2 miles away. Hahaha... a perfect practical application of 2 childhood favorites... slingshots and stink bombs.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most rioters are men. Males caring for the young is not prevalent in nature. Have you ever seen the reaction of most men to baby poop? I think that there is a pheromone or some other chemical there that could be analyzed and replicated as a crowd dispersal agent.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Skunk urine and poop were the primary scents used.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

S.C.Daniel said:


> In WW 1 my Grandfather was in France involved in trench warfare with the German forces. Their trenches were about 100 yards apart. My Grandfather made slingshots and lobbed pebbles into the German trenches. Kept the Germans awake during the night. The Germans thought Americans were slipping around their trenches. (He was a Georgia Farm boy with time on his hands)


That is too cool. Very ingenious.


----------

